

The most important factor for viral growth - LemonadeBoy
http://blog.directly.me/key-viral-factor-for-internet-marketing-plan/

======
jameswam
Interesting take on viral marketing. Your unique spreading point makes sense
but how can you narrow it down to one point when you have whole bunch of viral
ideas for your startup?

~~~
LemonadeBoy
James, that is the whole part of really understanding the benefits of your
startup. Focused drive makes it easier not only for the viral growth but it
also makes it easier to create your overall marketing plan. Just like target
market it is the basis for creating a marketing roadmap, Unique Spreading
Point is the basis for creating a successful viral plan. This does not mean
you stick with that one point forever; in due course, successful companies
create many little things to make it easy for their users to spread the word.
In the beginning sticking with one main point makes it easier to focus on all
fronts including faster entry to the market. The cost and time for getting
multiple viral plans in the beginning may be just too high. Hope this helps.

